# How can you control ink migration during the Sublimation process



## scudeater (Aug 18, 2011)

Hi

We're having problems controlling where the sublimation ink ends up during printing. I've listed the main issues below - 

-Ink going right through to the other side of the t-shirt (outer front to outer back)

-Ink transferring back through the sublimation paper onto the teflon sheet, resulting in a ghost print on next use

For the first problem I was using sheets of plain paper to block it but I've found that with black ink, the sublimation can penetrate 3 sheets of paper (it is a little thinner wieght than I'd like). What I've taken to is using a large silicon pad now with a sheet of paper on top. This is ok for large shirts as I can keep only one layer of material in the press at the once, but our press is too small to do this with s-m-l ladies tees. With these I'm having to insert the silicon pad inside the tee and keep sheets of paper on either side (new for every print). It's an awful lot of messing about.

For the second issue I have to remember to clean the teflon sheet every time. 

Now, none of these are major problems in themselves or a hassle for a single tee shirt but right now I'm doing a run of 8 double sided tees and 2 are goosed (because the teflon sheet wasn't cleaned or clean on the correct side). I feel there are too many opportunities in my process for mistakes, especially as I'm in a retail environment where I'm often interrupted during prints by both customers and shop staff so it's quite easy to have your concentration broken.

If there was a simple straightforward way to eliminate any of these problems would be massively helpful.

We use a RICOH Gx e3300s printer, Magic Touch Dye Sub paper and the AWDis sub and poly tees.

Thanks


----------



## PositiveDave (Dec 1, 2008)

I suspect that you are simply putting too much ink down, if so it will not only cure your problems but save you money.


----------



## Riderz Ready (Sep 18, 2008)

I agree with Positive Dave but not sure there is much you are going to be able to do to change your production process. Typically ICC profiles for the desktop market are provided to you by the same people who sell you ink. 

In wide format you can control the amount of ink used through your RIP and one would be stunned on how much ink is wasted in a standard profile. Also in wide format you are able to use tacky paper which does not have any blowout through the top of the paper to worry about.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

Teflon bad. Do not use.
Use cover paper.


----------



## mgparrish (Jul 9, 2005)

scudeater said:


> Hi
> 
> We're having problems controlling where the sublimation ink ends up during printing. I've listed the main issues below -
> 
> ...


The Magic Touch Branded dye sub paper is for _Epson_. Magic touch sells *Tex Print R* for Ricoh.

Others using Tex Print R are not complaining about ink release. "R" stands for Ricoh.

And make sure you are using the recommended paper type setting in your printer control for your substrate and ink.

Also, I agree with Conde David, avoid teflon as a "blow sheet". Using the correct sublimation paper still won't negate your need for "blow" paper, but you shouldn't need so much.

Sam's club sells wide rolls of "butcher" paper cheap or use parchment paper from Costco, either from Costco online or at the store. Costco's parchment is much cheaper than the grocery store brands and comes in longer rolls. Either is better than plain paper.


----------



## ddante (Aug 2, 2011)

parchment paper is the best, that problem happen in particular with thin fabric, you can use a piece of transfer paper too and put inside the t-shirt, there are not many solutions



Sent from my iPhone using TShirtForums app - ddante


----------

